# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Impossible de Creer un nouveau billet sur mon blog

## Quezako2016

Bonjour,

j'ai un blog sur https://www.developpez.com/

quand je clique sur "Creer un nouveau billet"

j'ai le message :

Vous devez avoir au minimum 10 messages sur le forum avant de pouvoir crer votre propre blog.

est ce un bug !

en attente d'une reponse, veuillez agreer mes meilleures salutations.

----------


## Quezako2016

Bonjour,

j'ai un blog sur https://www.developpez.com/

quand je clique sur "Creer un nouveau billet"

j'ai le message :

Vous devez avoir au minimum 10 messages sur le forum avant de pouvoir crer votre propre blog.

est ce un bug !

en attente d'une reponse, veuillez agreer mes meilleures salutations.

----------

